# Mud Creek Sandpit



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

But but but I liked the old, rutted up bottom, unpredictable bottom sand pit. =(


















http://www.mudcreekoffroadpark.com/sandpit.htm


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

They need some mud in it now.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

thats freakin awesome. I think next year we should all roll to MC for our labor day ride. lol


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

that's big time right there!


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Water wheelie heaven


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

or maybe a new years ride there or something .. i can go check that out after mimb ride glad its only maybe an hour from my house


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

There is a big ride at Mud Creek the first weekend in October...I think me and my buddies will be going


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

sweet maybe we meet up and go out there


----------

